# New guy, Kioti DK4710se had it 3 months so far, and love it.



## Steve J

Hi, I just bought a new kioti the end of May but had to wait 10 weeks for my kioti DKA143 3rd function valve kit and turf tires to come in and have the dealer install them. Since I have 5 acres of lawn and a bunch of BIG old trees 20-25 never counted. some as tall as 90 feet or more so I have branches and limbs falling all the time and my neighborhood has the same problem. I had a Kubota L3300 I sold a few years ago and since we got this place needed another tractor. I finally decided to get the DK4710se because of the wood chipper I want to get needed 35 HP at the PTO. I did look at the CK series but decided to go with the slightly larger framed DK series. What I found out while researching the KIOTI line up was all CK series have the same Specifications except the power to the PTO depends on the engine HP. The DK series is the same, each series has the same hydraulic pump and power to the loader because they use the same FRAME. The engines on the DK series are ALL THE SAME, they just have different programming going to there computer the controls the TURBO. the smallest DK does not have a turbo and the smallest CK's do not use turbo's and the smallest does have a smaller engine 26 HP but otherwise they are the same they all have the 1,826 cc engine the CK series do not have a turbo charger and all but the smallest DK does have a turbo charger. The DK hydraulic pump runs 16.4GPM the CK runs 11.7 GPM


----------



## Michael Worley

What is the price difference between a DK4710SE and say a CK4010? I realize the CK is the smaller frame, lower hp and also the DKSE is their 'deluxe' model of DK so it's not apples to apples. I'm just curious as to what the approximate cost would be to upsize. I also realize there is an implement increased cost with increase size, but just concerned with the tractor at this point. I wish Kioti's website would give you the MSRP's for a build out like most other manufacturer's do.


----------



## Steve J

The MSRP for the 4710se and loader is Around $32k. But I bought it from McMicheals in Warrenton Va. a 2019 model, the only difference being the 2020 has the fuel filter heater. But I got mine with rebates and 1% interest for around 26k plus tax, the se in the model name means it’s a hydrostatic transmission. But with the virus killing the supply line I waited almost 10 weeks for the DKA143 3rd function valve kit and turf tires.


----------



## Kyle421

Heres a decent 3rd function install video for Kioti and some other good kioti videos.


https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## unsquidly

Kyle421 said:


> Heres a decent 3rd function install video for Kioti and some other good kioti videos.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC



You own this company?


----------

